# Why Auto-Paying Bills Might Be A Bad Idea...



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might go missing and never be noticed.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/03/07/us/michigan-mummified-body-found/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow ... she obviously wasn't close with family or friends.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

No kidding.
What a morbid situation to discover.
Curious as hell to wonder what the poor woman looked like. Sorry...morbid fascination.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow.....that's crazy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I live by myself, well me an the cat (Frank) and it can be days with out talking to family or friends. My brothers do call now and then, we call it "checking on the elderly". I call to check in now and then too. More so in the winter then the summer. But I can definitely see how someone living alone could die and go unnoticed for a few days or maybe weeks. Going for years would be a special case thou. So it's not a totally bad idea to call people you know that live alone to "check on the elderly"
That "check on the elderly" thing is something they ask people to do when the weather is really bad (mainly winter)to make sure they are ok. So you dont have to be nosey or even say any thing. Just take notice if you have seen the crazy cat lady lately.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That was really interesting. Unfortunately and sadly this happens more than you think. Although this was the longest length of time I've ever heard of. I kinda wanted to see how preserved the body was. I know, creepy, but I think we had that morbid curiosity.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

It's interesting that according to the article someone did take notice, someone made a call and the police stopped by for a "wellness check." did they simply knock on the door, shout "hello?" and be on their way? Yep, alls well, neighbors haven't seen the owner there's no chance she's passed out, hurt, dead. I've called for a wellness check on a friend before and the cops went in the house and physically saw if she was alright or not.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

How sad is that?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When the Murrah bombing happened in OK City, they waited three months to implode the building. The day they were imploding the building, a family called and said they had not heard from a member of their family in a while. They side he had banked at the credit union inside the building. After they brought the building down, and brought out the bodies they hadn't been able to get to, they did indeed find his body in the credit union. How sad they anyone could be dead three months, or seven years, before they are missed.


----------

